# turbo upgrades question



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

im interested in a turbo..i was also considering upgrades..how do u go about gettin the upgrades....do u just get the turbo then start upgrading it.or do u have to wait???


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

do lots of research first..

Plenty of threads here on the topic.. also NPM has lots of info.. read through the back issues..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Bob Marley said:


> im interested in a turbo..i was also considering upgrades..how do u go about gettin the upgrades....do u just get the turbo then start upgrading it.or do u have to wait???



get the turbo first, make sure it's running right and everything, before you start thinking about buying upgrades.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> get the turbo first, make sure it's running right and everything, before you start thinking about buying upgrades.


no...do the research first.....lol


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Bob Marley said:


> im interested in a turbo..i was also considering upgrades..how do u go about gettin the upgrades....do u just get the turbo then start upgrading it.or do u have to wait???


You should set some goals for the turbocharged engine:
- What horsepower level do you want?
- How much are you willing to spend?
- Do you want to turbocharge your current engine with a kit or swap in a factory turbocharged engine?

There are associated parts you should plan to purchase:
- Exhaust system
- Engine Management compatible with the turbocharged engine

Look around in this section to see what others have done. Then ask more focussed questions once you feel comfortable with what you have learned.

Once you have looked around, you'll see that if you make the right choices up front, you won't have to upgrade anything. It will be done right from the get-go.

Good hunting.

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

myoung said:


> no...do the research first.....lol



ya got me good 'n corrected on that one


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

when u buy a srt-4 and they have the upgrades there and ready to buy,can u just start buyin them and installin right away?(using this as a factory turbo example)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Bob Marley said:


> when u buy a srt-4 and *they have the upgrades there and ready to buy,can u just start buyin them and installin right away?*(using this as a factory turbo example)



what...?. the SRt4 comes with a turbo stock dude...im assuming you know that already.. just making sure.. 

If you are saying you go buy a new turbo, and manifold, a bigger intercooler, or BOV.. sure, you can install it.. it might void your warranty.. but.. ya, you can install mods on a brand new car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Bob Marley said:


> when u buy a srt-4 and they have the upgrades there and ready to buy,can u just start buyin them and installin right away?(using this as a factory turbo example)



*you need to learn how turbo systems work before you buy one and WELL before you even think about upgrading it.*

I imagine you've never driven an aftermarket turbo car.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

ok maybe the last thing i said didnt come out right..im talkin about gettin an srt-4 and upgrading the turbo..it comes with turbo upgrades that will not void the warranity,and lets say for example i went and bought this car,could i buy the turbo upgrades right away and put them in?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Of course you can. But unless it is a Mopar offical upgrade that states it will NOT void you warranty kiss your warantee good bye


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, and the upgrade you buy from the dealer will be about 3x more expensive than you can part it somewhere else.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually the Mopar upgrades are pretty reasonable..........


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> actually the Mopar upgrades are pretty reasonable..........


The stage 1 upgrade is 300 bucks, a chip and another smal part. It makes 300hp, takes 15 mins for the dealer to install and does not void your warranty. The 04 SRT-4 runs a 13.7 stock though....considering you will give a Vette C5 hell stock, chances are just the MOPAR stage 1 will give you plenty of a thrill.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

another one of my friends has a sr20 and wants to get like 300 plus whp outta it..do u have any idea how much this would cost?i told him it would be a pretty penny


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

"Bob", have you read any of the links people have been suggesting? Or even read our posts?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scott you are posting everywhere!

Are you feeling ok?

Yeah it doesn't seem like he's gotten anything out of our posts


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Bob Marley said:


> another one of my friends has a sr20 and wants to get like 300 plus whp outta it..do u have any idea how much this would cost?i told him it would be a pretty penny


STOP POSTING AND START READING AND RESEARCHING!

this thread is closed. we answered your original question


----------

